# What's the best/most cost effective way to extend fw800 length?



## oravhon1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm setting up a machine room for my mac pro's. Unfortunately, the range from the work area is over the recommended 15' for firewire 800, which is what I need for my RME FF800. 


I'm aware of the Gefen extender boxes which are on the pricey side, especially since I only need 35-50' the most. I know there are repeaters but I was told that it won't work very well between a mac pro and a FF800. 

Same problem with USB. 

I'm thinking of running the cables in a trough along the ceiling to which I would have easy access. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Best, 

Jacob


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 24, 2013)

Only cheapest quality option I could find is the Unibrain 1394b 3-port FireRepeater 800. http://www.unibrain.com/products/firere ... 0-3-ports/

I use it to go from my mac pro to my apollo interface no problem - in fact it was one of the few devices actually recommended by Universal Audio for this exact application. But remember, you are limited to under 15 feet par cable and the repeater needs power, which is NOT included for some reason.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a FireWire hub extending a cable here. My run isn't over 15' and I forget why I needed it, but I'm pretty sure I bought it at Fry's and certain that it wasn't expensive.

And it does have the power supply.


----------



## oravhon1 (Jul 24, 2013)

thanks. I just discovered unibrain myself. they also offer this now:

http://www.unibrain.com/products/firewi ... rt-cables/

a 65' "smart" fw800 cable for $200. no power necessary presumably. I talked to the guy and he is confident it would work as advertised. what do you think?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 24, 2013)

I just read about this:

http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/02/ ... eter-spans

That plus a Thunderbolt-FW converter might be an option (if it's available).


----------



## oravhon1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, that'd be great. Corning's website states however that the "device has not yet been authorized as required by the rules of the Federal Communications Commission" and that "is not, and may not be, offered for sale or lease, or sold or leased, until authorization is obtained" - who knows when that would happen :?


----------

